# Just got Dark Heresy!



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

dude you guys i just got the Dark Heresy rulebook!! im so stoked its rediculous!! :crazy:
anyway who else has it and what character-setup did you pick? im torn between a guardsman and an assassin...as of right now lol


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I just got mine too!

Looks pretty intense.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

My 1st was a guardsman, though I was severely torn between psyker and assassin as well.


----------



## SirDrasco (Feb 18, 2008)

Started a Guardsmen, he's from a fudeul world carries a flint lock and sword, and a las gun (Had to pick that skill up). We got the first game comming up soon, should be fun.

I must say the background fluff is remarkable and so detailed.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

yup the fluff in the game is just awesome
i ended up making a hive world assassin named Cain :victory: im not rly sure how i want him to develop tho...i chose "bilious" for his personality and he indulges in more than a healthy share of vice, but he's the best at his trade (among those he knows on the streets; hes a hive-ganger). he is somewhat cold and heartless, but he believes in the Imperium devoutly. he met his Inquisitor after he tracked down and killed a genestealer broodlord that was cultivating a cult in the underhive. Inquisitor Serahk and his storm troopers saw how Cain killed the broodlord and inducted him into their Ordo.
quick question: does the Ordo of your inquisitor limit what you can do? my back story would make my assassin an Ordo Xenos operative, so im not sure i want to keep that backstory yet.


----------



## SirDrasco (Feb 18, 2008)

No the Ordo simple picks likely candidates and uses them for their skills, mind, and muscle to protect the imperium. But hees the rub. As you progress up the ranks and get more involved does your character glenn what the mindset of the inquistor that took you in, very often you might find yourself with different ideaologies. Now thats a Roleplaying opprotunity if I ever saw one.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks to eBAy I got the core book, the GM's Kit and a character folio, so I'm all set... now all I need is a local group to game with!

The fluff and background is nice, and well-developed, but I'll be honest here: I don't really like "the Calixis Sector".

If I end up running a game (as I'm sure I will, eventually... I was always the GM in my gaming groups before) I'll probably just make up my own Sector to run a campaign in.

I'd like to play a Hive-World Scum or a Void-born Arbitrator... maybe an Imperial-world Cleric, even. There could be role-playing gold in that character right there.

Hell, I could see myself playing any and all options at some point.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

My first Character was a Hive world Scum. Just reflects me so much. =P

Now I have an assassin, a psyker and a guardsman. Lol.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

I want to play a Redemptionist, but at the moment I'm a Genestealer cult. DM'ing is fun! I took out a guy with a 'stealer a couple of weeks back, it was his last session and he wanted to go out with a bang.

I'm also very tempted by a Moritat assassin.

Dragonlover


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I played my first game of this last week. Character I made up is a void born sanctioned psyker. Gotta say, it plays very well and the way abilities are handled is ace. I was really impressed by the whole environmental effects that can happen with psychic powers, was right out of the books with the temperature dropping, nosebleeds, etc. Damn cool bit of extra detail that didn't -need- to be there but goes a long way in making the game that much better.


----------



## Xavier_Llayton (Jun 6, 2008)

now there are marines (If you accept non sanctioned work) Dark reign is a great site for heresy resources


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Just got in my copy of the Inquisitor's handbook!


----------



## Olmer (Jul 4, 2008)

Cool. Me too. I don't liek rolling wierd dice though. THey should make the whole game normal dice!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

wierd dice?!?!?! im goin to have to kill you....


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Hello gents, might I enquire as to what it is that you are talking about? 
It has pricked up my ears and I am fully interested in what it is you talk about, but ignorance obscures my path to enjoyment.

Many thanks in advance as I'm sure you friendly fellows would be eager to aid me in my quest for enlightenment on this subject!


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

Dark Heresy, the WH40K Role-Playing Game.

*sigh* Unfortunately for me there is no RP group in the area, so Slade Hawkeson the Guardsman shall have to remain as he is: merely existing.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Olmer said:


> Cool. Me too. I don't liek rolling wierd dice though. THey should make the whole game normal dice!


Heresy!

Seriously, for some of us (especially us old-timers) there's no such thing as 'normal dice'. I've got D4, D6, D8, D10, D12, D20s and even a D30 and a D100.

All perfectly normal to me.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

D4s? I've seen most of the others (Not the 100), but never a 4.


----------



## KRUG_666 (Sep 12, 2007)

Did he just say "weird" dice?:shok:
Never played any RPG's Olmer?

Anyways, what career path did all you DH players choose?
I was a Metallican Gunslinger in our first campaign.


----------



## Pariah (Jul 3, 2008)

Casmiricus said:


> D4s? I've seen most of the others (Not the 100), but never a 4.


D4, the mosr dangerous weapon known to man. Or at least mans foot. No matter how it lands, it is always stabby point up. 

It is a triangular pyramid, to describe it.


----------



## goschar (Jul 7, 2008)

well i pick all with dices and i got a really fun void psyker with some corruption and insanity =P all the things a psyker needs jeje:biggrin:


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

ah the D100, basically a golf ball with numbers on it  Seriously do you roll that then go make a cup of coffee and hope it's stopped rolling by the time you get back?

Dark Heresy is a great system though once you get your head around it, as a GM it's great to make stuff up on the fly with...

Wizards apparently hired a statistician to prove that D20s are the fairest dice to roll with in RPGs, but I can't be bothered finding the thread.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Epic Fail said:


> ah the D100, basically a golf ball with numbers on it  Seriously do you roll that then go make a cup of coffee and hope it's stopped rolling by the time you get back?
> 
> Dark Heresy is a great system though once you get your head around it, as a GM it's great to make stuff up on the fly with...
> 
> Wizards apparently hired a statistician to prove that D20s are the fairest dice to roll with in RPGs, but I can't be bothered finding the thread.


they would. 
Besides, a small mountain of D6s is where the cool people are. Seeing as I already have a metric fucktonne of them for 40k, Shadowrun isn't a problem.

Need to find a decent DH group around here though


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I have a similar problem, not really any RpGers round my way, other than my wife LVix.

Oh and on a side note I'm sure most folks will know this already, but I spoke to the guy representing Fantasy Flight at Games Day, and the full re-release in the UK is due in October.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

*Scans*

Could anybody get me a decent quality scan of pages 361 & 362 from the Dark Heresy core rulebook? I'm going to make photocopies of the 'Illumination' adventure as a handout to people at a group I'm starting at my local library, and that particular page met with a terrible end from my 3yr. old...


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

hmmmm....by looking at these posts, i think i might get dark heresy. i've been wanting to get it for a while.


----------



## Golgothas (Sep 28, 2008)

I own a copy myself. It's the best product Games Workshop has made in the last decade, and then they shut down the arm of the Black Library that designed it.

Pity.

At least Fantasy Flight publishes it now.

Has anyone seen the collectors Edition for the game? Now there's a book. Mmm.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine's arriving tomorrow, can't wait for a proper read.

I'm also interested to see where Fantasy Flight takes it, I really hope it does well enough for them to release the next two expansions for the game at some point. I think I've said before, but its really the second version I want, the Rogue Trader ruleset.


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

They've confirmed that they'll be doing the Rogue Trader ruleset, but I don't think they've given a date yet. I just want to get my hands on Disciples of the Dark Gods.

Dragonlover


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Just got Disciples of the Dark Gods, and have begun to look through it.

As it's among the stack of books piled up on the desk in my den, I'm sure I'll be getting to it at some point.

If it's soon, I'll post some thoughts.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

I find the lack of rules for a power fist disapointing,part from that it is great ,Im dming agame o my own at the mo,its wierd!love the calixis sector,but dont know where its star is.brilliantly detailled(yet simple enough) much better than its sister,wfrp


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been intrigued by your talk, i think i might have to investigate this in detail very soon, as lots of people are talking about it.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Lord Lucius said:


> I find the lack of rules for a power fist disapointing,part from that it is great ,Im dming agame o my own at the mo,its wierd!love the calixis sector,but dont know where its star is.brilliantly detailled(yet simple enough) much better than its sister,wfrp


Rules for Powerfists are, IIRC, in the Inquisitor's Handbook sourcebook...


----------



## Godstud (Jan 22, 2009)

Check out http://www.darkreign40k.com/
A great place for Dark Heresy GMs!
Some great downloads there too!

http://www.malleus.dk/Ordo/Default.aspx is pretty slick too


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

damm it, my copy got lost in the post!:angry:


----------

